# Rushing the court



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I was at the SU -UCONN game. WHy rush the court? It's not like SU can't beat them. or is the national champ.


your views on this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It needs to stop and is lame.

Gonzaga fans rushed the court for coming back to beat a 16-15 Santa Clara team.

Whoever heard of the #4 team in America having their fans rush the court against a .500 team?


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Extremely lame. And very dangerous too. Two weeks ago when Jawja beat us in Athens, the Bulldawg fans decided to rush the court even though we weren't even ranked at the time. I could care less about that, but some ******* went up to Matt Walsh and hit him in the back of the head, along with knocking him down. Can you imagine the kind of lawsuits that could happen if Walsh was seriously hurt? 

Here at the O'dome they have about 10 cops and a bunch of other workers right on courtside in front of the student sections before the game ends. In the history of that place no one has ever stormed the court.


----------



## el pollo diablo (Mar 8, 2004)

Once was cool, now done way too much in meaningless games, and hence lame.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*lame*

It should never happen and schools should be fined when it does happen.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

I think in certain situations its ok. For example if Loyola MD beats Duke on a last second shot than I personally think that would be fine, but its been done on too many meaningless games, ill use the SU/UConn game as an example, SU is very capable of beating UConn, maybe if this was for the BE championship than why not, but if all you get is a chance at a 4 seed in the BE tournament and first round bye. Well, thats just dumb.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Lame and like cheezdoodle said, it's dangerous.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

If it's a major upset I like it. I also liked it when OSU rushed the court against Texas last week to clinch the Big 12 title after being picked 6th in the league preseason...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Cool when it is a MONUMENTAL upset or a win over a top 5 team.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

How are you going to stop it? Shoot anyone on site that rushes the court? Put up 5 guards to stop them? Seriously kids having fun, and if a college athlete can't defend for himself that is just sad. 

True that kid should have never hit the Walsh in the back of the head but really that is not the worse thing that happened to Walsh. What I find to be much more disgusting than students rushing the court in fun is calling players names or throwing batteries. Heck at the Kentucky game they started a chant saying "Walsh is gay" ok now how was that not offensive to gay people in that crowd?


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> How are you going to stop it? Shoot anyone on site that rushes the court? Put up 5 guards to stop them? Seriously kids having fun, and if a college athlete can't defend for himself that is just sad.
> 
> True that kid should have never hit the Walsh in the back of the head but really that is not the worse thing that happened to Walsh. What I find to be much more disgusting than students rushing the court in fun is calling players names or throwing batteries. Heck at the Kentucky game they started a chant saying "Walsh is gay" ok now how was that not offensive to gay people in that crowd?


Sticks and stones...

Screw the Walsh is gay comments. He gets that at every SEC arena. He doesn't get punched in the head everyday though. Do you really think there were any gay people in the crowd at Rupp arena? They would of strung em up by the rafters by half time in good ol' Hicktucky. 

How are you going to stop it? Come to the O'dome in Gainesville and see how it's done. Cops and official stadium officials standing right in front of the student sections right when the game ends do the job perfectly. And we sit right on top of the court just like a lot of these teams that have problems with kids rushing the court. Georgia has been stopping people from rushing the court very well since the Walsh incident? You know how? A bunch of cops. If someone jumps on to the court, they are going to go to jail. It's that simple. 

Ozzy I'd love to see how well you defend yourself against 100 kids running at you at full speed. Why should it even get to that situation? Is this boxing or basketball we are talking about here?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Exactly cheezdoodle.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> Screw the Walsh is gay comments. He gets that at every SEC arena. He doesn't get punched in the head everyday though. Do you really think there were any gay people in the crowd at Rupp arena? They would of strung em up by the rafters by half time in good ol' Hicktucky.


That's just being ignorant....So you're saying that closeted gay people NEVER go to games at Rupp?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Cool


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> That's just being ignorant....So you're saying that closeted gay people NEVER go to games at Rupp?


naaa, I was just looking for a chance to take a shot at Kentucky fans. Obviously there have been a few gay people at Rupp, Ashley Judd is one that stands out in my mind right now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> That's just being ignorant....So you're saying that closeted gay people NEVER go to games at Rupp?


Hardly any gay people live in the south, esp. in rural areas where the big campuses are.


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> 
> 
> Hardly any gay people live in the south, esp. in rural areas where the big campuses are.


May I see your poll results? That must have taken a lot of time to go to everyone's door out in the sticks and ask about their sexuality. Just saying...

I recall Kenny Mayne's Sportscenter shtick "...and the crowd is gay"


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I remeber last season, a small group of Kansas fans mob the court after a game. Then Roy Williams got on the speakers, and told to disburse. 

At Kansas we do not rush on the court in basketball. In football yes.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

I like it for upsets. It happens too much now, but at least it's fun for the most part.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

Nevada did when we beat the crap out of then #6 Kansas but I thought that was more than acceptable.


----------

